# Removing Assist and installing Bluetooth



## PGMMA (Oct 5, 2003)

*Removing Assist and installing Bluetooth- Now Completed!*

I was one of the unlucky people ordering the premium package, not realizing that it now comes bundled with BMW Assist which uses the phone prewiring connections that the Bluetooth kit also needs. 
I've heard that it is fairly easy to replace Assist with Bluetooth, but wanted to find out if anyone has done this yet. Any information would be appreciated because I'd much rather have Bluetooth than Assist.


----------



## autobahn (Jul 12, 2003)

Keep me posted on this one. I am in the same boat. Expecting delivery of my 330xi any day now. First thing I want to do is rip out Assist. If it comes with that cool shark fin, I will probably keep that.


----------



## mowgli (Oct 22, 2003)

*blue tooth*



PGMMA said:


> I was one of the unlucky people ordering the premium package, not realizing that it now comes bundled with BMW Assist which uses the phone prewiring connections that the Bluetooth kit also needs.
> I've heard that it is fairly easy to replace Assist with Bluetooth, but wanted to find out if anyone has done this yet. Any information would be appreciated because I'd much rather have Bluetooth than Assist.


according to the dealer, the shark fin on the car which is color coded needs to come off and a new one put on which is black! It amazes me that the dealer and BMW-USA seem to have no clue how this works along with putting in a satellite radio as well. Also surprising, my car was delivered wqith the SOS mirror and the shark fin antenae yet they forgot to install the transformer....German Efficiency? :rofl:


----------



## PGMMA (Oct 5, 2003)

autobahn said:


> Keep me posted on this one. I am in the same boat. Expecting delivery of my 330xi any day now. First thing I want to do is rip out Assist. If it comes with that cool shark fin, I will probably keep that.


Sure will - I'm researching this issue avery day. When I ordered my car I asked for the Bluetooth option and the salesman said it is not avaliable as a factory order option (as it is in Europe), but can be installed when the car is delivered. Then I found out that my car is coming with Assist and I can't have Bluetooth. Not only was I getting something I didn't want to begin with, but it won't allow Bluetooth and cost $240 a year after the first year. I won't give up though until I solve this problem.

By the way, the shark fin antenna is 1900 Mhz, so if you intend to use a GSM phone, it's conceivable that it could be used with the phone.


----------



## milski (Aug 25, 2003)

mowgli said:


> according to the dealer, the shark fin on the car which is color coded needs to come off and a new one put on which is black!


This seems bogus to me. The bluetooth kit does not use the shark fin at all, I don't see why it would matter if and what kind do you have. :dunno: :tsk:


----------



## autobahn (Jul 12, 2003)

mowgli said:


> ... yet they forgot to install the transformer.....


Please explain. What transformer?


----------



## autobahn (Jul 12, 2003)

autobahn said:


> Please explain. What transformer?


Saw my BMW today. Awesome and ready for delivery. Even had the shark fin which I like the looks of. Now all I need is the Bill of Sale  and I can pick up my new Bimmer.


----------



## mowgli (Oct 22, 2003)

*missing transformer*



autobahn said:


> Please explain. What transformer?


perhaps I used the incorrect term, but it is whatever makes the SOS system work!


----------



## autobahn (Jul 12, 2003)

mowgli said:


> perhaps I used the incorrect term, but it is whatever makes the SOS system work!


So as delivered, it will not even work unless the dealer installs a missing part? Is there a TSB on this?


----------



## bimmer_w (Oct 12, 2003)

PGMMA said:


> I was one of the unlucky people ordering the premium package, not realizing that it now comes bundled with BMW Assist which uses the phone prewiring connections that the Bluetooth kit also needs.
> I've heard that it is fairly easy to replace Assist with Bluetooth, but wanted to find out if anyone has done this yet. Any information would be appreciated because I'd much rather have Bluetooth than Assist.


\

what is a bluetooth? pardon me for my dumb question. i know its for a wireless phone.


----------



## mowgli (Oct 22, 2003)

*tsb*



autobahn said:


> So as delivered, it will not even work unless the dealer installs a missing part? Is there a TSB on this?


What is TSB?


----------



## Spectre (Aug 1, 2002)

bimmer_w said:


> what is a bluetooth? pardon me for my dumb question. i know its for a wireless phone.


Bluetooth is not a wireless phone. It is a communication protocol that be used by wireless phones (and many other devices). More information can be found at the official Bluetooth website.


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

mowgli said:


> What is TSB?


Technical Service Bulletin - issued by BMW.


----------



## autobahn (Jul 12, 2003)

autobahn said:


> So as delivered, it will not even work unless the dealer installs a missing part? Is there a TSB on this?


Sorry for the confussion mowgli. So did they have to install a missing part?


----------



## mowgli (Oct 22, 2003)

*Tsb*



autobahn said:


> Sorry for the confussion mowgli. So did they have to install a missing part?


Yes, and it is still on order from Germany!


----------



## autobahn (Jul 12, 2003)

mowgli said:


> Yes, and it is still on order from Germany!


:yikes: Yikes. Still waiting for mine. Ordered a US Spec BMW, but will be picking up at my local German dealer. Wonder if they even know about this - of course the US BMW Assist will not even work here as I understand it. May be "Machts Nichts" if I rip it out.


----------



## bimmer_w (Oct 12, 2003)

Spectre said:


> Bluetooth is not a wireless phone. It is a communication protocol that be used by wireless phones (and many other devices). More information can be found at the official Bluetooth website.


that's what i meant. sorry for not elaborating much.


----------



## PGMMA (Oct 5, 2003)

bimmer_w said:


> \
> 
> what is a bluetooth? pardon me for my dumb question. i know its for a wireless phone.


Bluetooth is named after Nordic King Harold Bluetooth and it was developed by Ericsson. It is a flexible communications protocol which can transmitt data, audio or even wirelessly control a model car. It allows BMW to get out of the phone business, because all the customer has to do is buy a bluetooth compatible phone and it integrates with the cars 640 wiring system. When an incoming call comes in, it automatically mutes the stereo and your callers voice is heard through the cars speakers. A microphone is installed in the headliner and a call can be initiated or adjusted by using the steering wheel controls. Since BMW's phones were always at least a year behind in technology, this is a great improvement. The problem is you cannot place a factory order for Bluetooth in the USA as you can in Europe. A kit needs to be installed by you or the dealer. Since BMW Assist uses the same connections as Bluetooth, it needs to be removed first. BMW says that you can have both starting in September 2004.


----------



## autobahn (Jul 12, 2003)

PGMMA said:


> ...BMW says that you can have both starting in September 2004.


I have seen that too. Does this mean a retro fit kit is available or this is only for the new E90 model?


----------



## PGMMA (Oct 5, 2003)

autobahn said:


> I have seen that too. Does this mean a retro fit kit is available or this is only for the new E90 model?


I asked the dealer who knew less than I and haven't received a response from BMWNA yet. I hope Bluetooth and Assist can be retrofitted to work together, but will remove Assist if that's not possible.


----------

